# what is this?



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

okay friends...i just now noticed yet another fish in my 55 that idk what it is.
i first thought that it was a female kennyi for the longest time. it was slightly blue with the black stripes down it like all kennyi females do.
but recently i saw the spot that males have on their fins on the bottom. so idk what it is. any help is appreciated.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you have a pic of the fish in question? It would help alot. Males tend to have more egg spots than females, and males tend to turn yellow. So you may still have a female. How old is the fish?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

my friend had a fish alot like the one you are describing but i would need a pic to be sure


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

We need a photo of the fish. There's several dozen african cichlids that look like that


----------



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Thats a zebra of some sort, can just barely make out the stripes. your best bet is to buy a good book (Dr. *Herbert R. Axelrod, *has a really nice one and will help you with all your ID, plus its a really nice way to plan on your next pet, as it is full of great pics and info.*


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive got one exactly like that and someone told me it was a zebra/Kenyi mix.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Sometimes the stripes show real heavy and others its just dull blue. hes the one on top in the pic


----------

